# Which path is better?



## evoxbeck (Jul 24, 2012)

So I am getting two-three dumbo rats I believe.. Just need help on which option is better.. 

My girlfriend has a 10 gallon aquarium.. I was going to get that and a topper:

One-Story 10 Gallon Topper (RT-610)











18" high 10 gallon topper
Measures 20½" wide x 10½" deep x 18" high
2 ramps, 1 full floor, 1 balcony, full flip-top lid plus front door
Shipped fully assembled
$48

Or

Two-Story 10 Gallon Topper (RT-615)










24" high 10 gallon topper
Measures 20½" wide x 10½" deep x 24" high
2 ramps, 2 full floors, full flip-top lid and 2 front doors
Shipped fully assembled
$67

Then I read that aquariums hold onto ammonia.. though I planned to clean it once/week.. and have bedding sort of stacked in a nice way for burrowing..

In thought of ammonia build up...

The Rat Skyscraper (R-695)











30" x 18" x 36"
Three ramps
Two balconies
Full middle floor
Drop-in 3½" plastic pan


$103


I work with animals from 7am-1pm.. I clean up dog droppings of all sort.. and clean their runs.. I work at a pet boarding place lol.. So this is not scary to me on the cleaning sort. I was just curious because I wanted a rat and dumbo rats seem to fit my wants more 

This is my first post, go easy please  but I plan on getting it all set up in the next week 

Hello all,
Ryan


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Ryan, and welcome. You read right on aquariums. And a 10 gallon tank simply isn't enough floor space for one rat, let alone two or three, I don't care how many stories the topper is. They still need to be able to chase and play and wrestle a bit, and a ten gallon is just too small.

Number three on your list is plenty big for three rats - in fact, it will hold five. There's a cage calculator here where you can plug in the dimensions and it will tell you how many rats a given cage will hold. 

If you do go with the Martin's, be sure to get it powder coated. Galvanized will soak up urine and odor that you won't be able to get out.


----------



## evoxbeck (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for the quick and informative reply! I was thinking the same thing, as well as the galvanized look would just hurt my eyes.. The powder coat would blend with my room(red walls/black trim) haha  I can't wait to order that cage then  I wanted them to be HAPPY when I brought them home.. I once had a hamster, which was quite boring and keeping me up late for his pleasure.. lol.. I looked through all the persons cages and seemed that Martin would do great.. I saw ONE aquarium user.. Though it was 45gallons larger and much more pricier at that.. I was thinking about using the 10gallon until I got the cash for the Martin, but as I said. I wouldn't want to make them one whisker shy of being pleased  I also saw a few using the $90 one from petsmart/co but I want them to have a middle level which I can sew a cover for it.. I can't wait!

Thanks again! Four days(pay day) till ordering


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You can also check out the Petco Rat Manor if you want a middle floor - I think it's a bit less expensive than the Martins, but a bit smaller too - though with 2 or 3 rats, you can afford a bit smaller. I have one myself and it's painted rather than powdercoated, which is something to consider. Powdercoating is much more durable. 

My personal favorite is the Critter Nation, (a single would house 6 rats), but at 36x24x24 plus a 14" base, it does take up a bit of space and you wouldn't have that middle floor you want, though it does have an adjustable shelf that goes half way across the cage. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there any specific reason for a middle floor? If you see a cage you like and it doesn't have a middle floor, you could always rig up a hammock for it.


----------



## evoxbeck (Jul 24, 2012)

I just kind of liked it's idea, it is going to be my first rats. I've done so much research but then I question my research, would they rather a non middle floor? I don't or can't really spend too much on the cage, I'd say first cage about 100 dollar max give or take a little bit. My research sometimes becomes annoying to ones around me to give you an idea how much research I do on subjects XD


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

Make sure to check craigslist for some awesome deals in your area. I scored a double Ferret Nation brand new for $150. I'm sure there are plenty of other offers for other cages. Happy shopping and welcome to the wonderful world of rats! (just a note- they're nocturnal for the most part and play pretty hard at night.)


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly I don't think it's necessary and without one they'll have more room to climb.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I have the R-695 and sometimes I wish the middle floor didn't exist because they can't climb up the sides as much, and also it's harder for me to hang a lot of stuff without just caking up all the space between the ceiling and level, but I'm working on it... but I also like putting toys on it and it gives them more running space (and space for a second litter box) so it's got pros and cons. Other than that I really like it! It's pretty easy to clean and put together with zip ties. I just went to visit friends in another state and I had to bring my rats (and some extras back... xD), and it was pretty easy to take apart and put back together for travelling since I used zip ties instead of the provided c-rings.

Also, I totally know how the research thing feels.  I can annoy the heck out of my friends because I get so excited researching things I'm interested in that I start telling them everything I learned. And somehow I forgot like nobody cares except for me. Hah.

Anyway good luck! I just held the nicest petstore males I've ever seen and all three of them were dumbo too.  I hope the next rat I fall in love with is something other than a standard ear black hooded rat. XD I love them but my rats are identical.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

the only problem with not having a floor is you have to think long term. What about when the rat is older and more feeble, they might not be capable of using walls and hammocks to get around. Cages are an investment for your entire rat's life not just for young or active adults.


----------



## evoxbeck (Jul 24, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> Also, I totally know how the research thing feels.  I can annoy the heck out of my friends because I get so excited researching things I'm interested in that I start telling them everything I learned. And somehow I forgot like nobody cares except for me. Hah.


Lol ^ my girlfriend yesterday I called excited about this forum I found and she was like what for your cage animal(s) I was like duh what else would I do with my free time lol  My coworker I told yesterday lost interest quick lol  I just like to ramble... which can also get me in trouble  I can't wait to get my dumbos  I already thought of names but nothing final for sure

Thanks everyone I will show pic(s) when I get it all set up


----------

